# Ember Editing: Copyeditor [Fantasy, Science Fiction, Thrillers, Romance]



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

*Currently accepting new clients.*

Hi there! My name is Davy Kent. I'm a Vancouver, Canada-based editor with a deep love for storytelling. The intertwining threads of narrative and character ambition are near and dear to me, especially in the fantasy and sci-fi genres. I've edited over 50 titles.

I provide copyediting for self-publishing authors who work within *fantasy*, *sci-fi*, *romance*, and *thrillers*. While I do dabble in other genres, you're guaranteed recent familiarity and expertise with those.

I have a keen attention to detail. Coupled with a voracious appetite for reading and writing, I understand the latest conventions in publishing standards. I am well-versed in the Chicago Manual of Style; don't fret, though, as I tend to favor an author's style preference first and foremost during any edit. I'll always blend your voice with the "way it's done," giving your fans the best of both worlds.

I've been involved in writing competitions, text roleplay worldbuilding collaborations, critique groups, author-editor Q&A groups, and corporate and academic editing. Writing is something I understand well, and I adore improving prose when given the opportunity.

I'm constantly striving to figure out the latest conventions in the genres I work in, ensuring that my clients are never led astray with shoddy recommendations and outdated ideas. You never have to worry about the work I do; it will stand up to the scrutiny of your audience, with readers never impeded by incorrect grammar and style.

*My Rates*
I hold special rates for referrals from KBoards. When contacting me, please let me know where you found me so you get the discount!

For copyediting, I charge 0.0045 USD per word. (A 50,000-word manuscript would be $225 USD.)

I accept payment via PayPal, TransferWise, or Interac e-Transfer.

*How to Work with Me*
Check out my website. If you're ready, then my contact form is perfect for reaching out. I will contact you separately after you fill out the form with a request for an excerpt.

If I need any more information than that, I'll be sure to let you know. I offer free sample edits for copyediting, but not developmental editing.

*Find Me Elsewhere*

You can see my portfolio, and some more information about my editing, on my website: Ember Editing
I have a Twitter where I tend to retweet jokes, freebies within my network, and beautiful nature/animal photos: https://twitter.com/DavyKent
I have an Instagram: Instagram
You also can check out my Goodreads profile to see the sorts of books I've been reading lately: Davy Kent


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Bumping. I have one slot still available for the January 15 to February 15 window.


----------



## dorizita (Jul 31, 2018)

I just worked together with Ember Editing and I had a very good experience. My editor was very responsive, respected the agreed deadlines, and did a terrific editing job - including spotting a typo in a diagram which for some may be a very basic thing but I have not had the experience so far for someone to be so thorough for such a bargain price. He even helped me with formatting my book and recommended me some experts who can help me make a professional bibliography. 

All in all, I would recommend Ember Editing to anyone who wants his manuscript nice and ready to go. I'm about to work with this company again.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you so much for that testimonial!  I really appreciate it.

I've completed three projects since my last post, one for proofreading and two for copyediting. 

My discount structure is still in place. My schedule is mostly open for the coming weeks so you shouldn't expect any lengthy delays. Contact me ([email protected]) and we can get going quickly!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, EmberKent! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post.

You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here and can be rigorous.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I've updated my opening post with dedicated links to my testimonials and my literature editing page on my website. I've also reworded a few sentences to improve clarity or provide more info.

My discounts are still live and my schedule is currently wide open! Email me ([email protected]) and we'll make your book better than it already is.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

My discount structure is still available.

Most of my proofreading literary work has come in the form of self-help non-fiction this year, so fair warning that my discount may start to scale back a little in that industry after a few more books. If you've been hesitant thus far, now would be your opportunity to make sure you get the lowest price. 0.0015 a word is _cheap_!

Proofreading turnaround is typically between 3-7 days, depending on my workload and the project's word count.

Website: https://emberediting.com
Contact: [email protected]

Please be sure to tell me you're from KBoards as these discounts are specific to this community.


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Ember Editing did an excellent job proofreading a 22,000 word non-fiction crash course for me. Great attention to detail, easy scheduling/setup, and quick communication. If you need a great proofreader for your next project, I highly recommend his services. 

Nick


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you David for such a fantastic job of editing my book, Counterpunch. I had actually rewritten it 2x and ran it through Grammarly, but there were so much that was missed by me (and Grammarly) that you caught. I appreciate the quality of the edit, the great price, quick turnaround and your professionalism.  I had written the book in Vellum, then exported in rtf. I do not have word, but the edits in Google docs were seamless. I expected to spend days editing the book from your notes, but it only took a few hours.  Will use you again.
Patrice


----------



## Steven Slavick (May 15, 2011)

Ember Editing did a fantastic job proofreading my 77,500 word supernatural thriller. There was very good attention to detail and a smooth path of communication. I'll definitely use their services again in the future.


----------



## Moe D (Dec 6, 2017)

It took me a long time to find the right editor and I have struck gold with Ember Editing. I do not normally gush, but David did an amazing job. He is professional, thorough and a pleasure to work with. I cannot recommend him enough, not to mention how his rates are more than reasonable.

For clarity, he did a copy edit on my new adult contemporary romance and I have already booked him again.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi everyone! I haven't been here in so long.

I'm back, hopefully to be a little more active here, and still accepting clients at a discounted rate. During 2019 I've copyedited 6 titles and proofread 10!

My copyediting rate is remaining at 0.003 USD a word. *However, my proofreading rate has been raised from 0.0015 USD a word to 0.002 USD a word.* Not a huge increase, but I'm beginning to scale back the discounts a little as I gain more and more experience. 

*Returning clients will keep the original discount rate until October 2019.*

I am currently working on two novels. I have room for one more between now and July 2nd 2019, and a wide open schedule for any day after that. Reach out and let's talk business! Email me at *[email protected]*, attach a short 500-1500-word sample of your manuscript, and we can figure out if you need a copyedit or a proofread. If we're a good fit, we can talk deadlines and deposits.

Also: Many thanks for the previous reviews! They mean a lot to me.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Another two books edited since my last post here!

I think it's good time for a bump. My discounts are, of course, still available, and my schedule is wide open.

Reach out to me via *[email protected]* with a short excerpt of your manuscript so I can provide a sample edit, and be sure to let me know where you found me and what kind of editing you're looking for!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have four slots available still for August, and three for September. I typically have capacity to work on up to six titles per month.

Proofreading at 0.002 USD a word. Copyediting at 0.003 USD a word.

Reach out to me via *[email protected]* with a short excerpt of your manuscript so I can provide a sample edit, and be sure to let me know where you found me and what kind of editing you're looking for!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

The month is rolling over once again.

One of my clients rescheduled so I now have 4 slots available for September. I also finished my August schedule ahead of time so I have 1 slot immediately open as well!

Check out my title list here and some of my testimonials here. I offer proofreading and copyediting. Please reach out via email at *[email protected]* with a short 1500-word excerpt of your writing for a sample edit and quote. Let me know you're from KBoards as my rates here are lower than anywhere else!

I have the most experience with self-help and fantasy but am always interested in other genres -- such as sci-fi, romance, dystopia, and thrillers.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have two slots remaining for September.

Please reach out via email at [email protected] with a short 1500-word excerpt of your writing for a sample edit and quote. Let me know you're from KBoards as my rates here are lower than anywhere else!

Check out some of my testimonials here and my title list here.

I will be reducing my KBoards discount again sometime in October most likely, so be sure to book now if you want to lock in a lower price. You can schedule in advance, and my scheduling deposit is a low $25 USD.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi everyone!

My schedule for October is mostly clear right now; I'm working on a historical fantasy title right this very moment but then I'm free for the rest of the month. 

I am raising both my copyediting and proofreading rates once again as I've finally eclipsed the 30-title milestone! 20 of these have been published, and more are on the way soon.

My new copyediting rate is 0.0035 USD per word, while my new proofreading rate is 0.0025 USD per word. They're both still incredibly cheap, so you're still saving a bunch of cash by hiring me as I chase the 50-title mark.

Reach out to me via email at [email protected] with a short excerpt of your book for a sample edit and quote. I've updated my first post in this thread that should hopefully better define how I can help self-publishing authors and what working with me is like.

(I also have a literary editing page on my website which includes my title list. Check it out here!)

Oh, and who can forget some more testimonials? Here's one I received from my latest completed edit on a how-to book:

_"I was highly impressed by David's speed, professionalism and attention to detail. Moreover, the quality of the edit exceeded my expectations. The fact that he went beyond my remit to do extra fact-checking highlights his commitment to creating a quality product. I would very highly recommend him."_


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have immediate availability starting October 15 for a couple more books.  I most recently completed a copyedit of a fantastic historical fantasy set in 1910s Toronto, Canada, set for publishing in the next couple months!

My schedule for November and December, as of right now, is about half booked. I have one or two slots left for November and three slots left for December.

Reach out to me via email at *[email protected]* with a ~1000-word excerpt of your book to get the process started! If you're scheduling me in advance or if you're a first-time client, please know that I charge a $25 USD deposit. This gets taken off the final invoice, which I send _after_ I hand you the edited manuscript. I'm very easy to work with and amenable to a back-and-forth on any changes I make.


----------



## ScottThrower (Mar 5, 2019)

I just used Emberkent to edit my first novel, and I've already booked him to edit my second. Great experience. His notes on my manuscript were well explained. Still trying to figure out how I somehow managed to use the wrong dashes, but that's my issue.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks, Scott.  I'm looking forward to starting on another book of yours next week. 

Figure this thread is due for a bump. My schedule for the rest of November is packed, and I only have one slot left for December. 

Now would be a great time to book me in advance for 2020. My rates are going up again at the end of 2019 -- if you schedule me in advance and pay a $25 USD deposit, the rate you pay is locked in at whatever rate I'm charging when you do so. Right now my proofreading rate is 0.0025 USD per word while my copyediting rate is 0.0035 USD per word. Book me today for a job later and be guaranteed that rate!

Email me at [email protected] with a ~1000-word excerpt of your book. Please also include the genre, word count, and a general idea of when you'd like the edit. I'll do a free sample edit and we can go from there. Be sure to let me know if your book's already been edited by a professional so I charge the proofreading rate.  My typical turnaround time ranges between 7 to 15 days for most projects. 

(Note that I occasionally still take on projects when all slots are full -- it depends on how far ahead of schedule I am and the size of your project. It never hurts to double-check when contacting me!)


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have updated my portfolio and added six new titles: Text list or images

I've eclipsed the 30-title mark for the year, with most experience being in self-help and fantasy.  Other genres I've worked on this year: sci-fi, thrillers, supernatural thrillers, romance, how-tos, and westerns.

As always: feel free to email me at [email protected] with a ~1000-word excerpt of your book. Please also include the genre, word count, and a general idea of when you'd like the edit. I'll do a free sample edit and we can go from there. My schedule for 2020 is slowly taking shape, with books already scheduled in January, March, and June.

*My rates are going up at the end of December.* Schedule me in advance to guarantee my current rates of 0.0025 USD/word for proofreading and 0.0035 USD/word for copyediting.

Hope everyone's ready for the holiday season.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi everyone!

By the end of December, I'll have edited 34 titles in 2019. I'm really proud of this figure, and I hope to see similar success in 2020.

My rates have gone up in anticipation of the new year.

My copyediting rate has gone up to 0.0045 USD per word. A 50,000-word manuscript would cost $225 USD.

My proofreading rate has gone up to 0.0035 USD per word. A 50,000-word manuscript would cost $175 USD.

Everything else in my opening post still stands: Deposits are $25 USD and scheduling me in advance locks in your rate even if you end up working with me after I've raised my rates again. Email me ([email protected]) for a free sample! My schedule for 2020 is shaping up so it's a great time to secure a spot on my calendar.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday season.

My portfolio: Text List or Images
My testimonials: Here


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Barring me being ahead of schedule on certain projects, I do not have another slot available until January 28.

Interested in having your book copyedited or proofread during February or beyond? Do get in touch at your earliest convenience via email at [email protected] Send me a 500- to 1500-word excerpt and I'll get back to you with a sample edit. Please also include when you'd like to book the edit! If I happen to have sudden immediate availability, I'll be sure to let you know.

As mentioned before, my copyediting rate is 0.0045 USD per word while my proofreading rate is 0.0035 USD per word. Proofreading is what I charge for works that have already been professionally edited. (So if your book falls into that category, tell me!  )

Did you know that I started blogging on my business website? I posted an article Christmas Day that may be of some interest to self-publishing authors: *How Much Can You Expect an Editor to Catch?*


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I've updated my portfolio with new titles.

Check it out in image format here or in list format here.

I've now edited 12 fantasy titles, 6 romance titles, 5 thrillers, and 12 self-help titles. There are a few other books sprinkled between those, but those are the genres I have the most experience in. 

Please reach out via email at *[email protected]* for a sample edit if you're looking for copyediting or proofreading. My rates are still the same: 0.0045 USD per word for copyediting ($270 USD for a 60,000-word book) and 0.0035 USD per word for proofreading ($210 USD for a 60,000-word book).


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have immediate availability starting February 20.

I'm also running a sci-fi deal! Most of my experience in science fiction comes through critique groups, worldbuilding projects, and so on. The titles I've worked on that have sci-fi elements are more towards fantasy or thriller. I'd like to remedy this.

Do you need a copyeditor for your sci-fi novel? If so, I'm offering steep discounts for the first three sci-fi books scheduled with me. These have a word count limit of 85,000 words each -- if your manuscript is over this, I charge the overage at my normal copyediting rate (0.0045 per word).

The first book is *free*. The second is charged at 75% off (0.0011 per word), and the third is charged at 50% off (0.002 per word).

No testimonial is required, although one would be much appreciated if you're satisfied after I'm done.

If you're interested, please reach out for a sample edit via email! You can contact me at *[email protected]*.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

EmberKent said:


> I have immediate availability starting February 20.
> 
> I'm also running a sci-fi deal! Most of my experience in science fiction comes through critique groups, worldbuilding projects, and so on. The titles I've worked on that have sci-fi elements are more towards fantasy or thriller. I'd like to remedy this.
> 
> ...


The sci-fi deal is still available and will be available until the end of March.

I also have immediate availability in my schedule. Please reach out if you are interested in having your book copyedited.

Check out my website for testimonials and my portfolio: https://emberediting.com


----------



## marcus sloss (Apr 8, 2020)

Howdy, Marcus Sloss here. I'm pilot. I fly. Now I am a writer! Wahoo. Go me. I can say I am an author now too. I write word soup. As a pantser, my work tends to dribble into hard to follow nonsense. Good thing for people like. Mr. Kent. His name will be on my book as an editor on amazon. I am proud of the work he has done in polishing my novel and will be recommending him to my other author buddies. If you were on the fence, get off it. My only downside is he is a Canuck. Nothing personal, I lived in Canada once. Just be prepared to pay a fee to send him money. Not his fault.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you for the testimonial, Marcus!

Yes, as mentioned, I'm Canadian, so PayPal will likely make you pay a fee when sending me money. However, it gives you the choice of having that fee taken out of your payment, which is completely fair and something you can do.

In the meantime, I've been having some issues with my work computer, but I'm back in business. My sci-fi deal is no longer available; however, I am running a discount from now until May 1st for all genres.

Between now and then, any project you book with me is 25% off. This applies for both copyediting and proofreading, and it applies on projects you book now but for later in the year. As mentioned in this thread and on my website, I require a $25 USD deposit for scheduling me in advance and for first-time clients. The rest is charged after I deliver the edited manuscript.

I'll be editing my website in the coming weeks to update my portfolio. I'll be adding a couple more self-help titles, a new fantasy title, and a sci-fi title!

Please feel free to reach out via email at *[email protected]* for a free sample edit. You can also check out my portfolio here and my testimonials here.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

My health's taken a sudden turn for the worse so I'm closing up shop to new clients for the foreseeable future. Returning clients are welcome to reach out, but fair warning that turnaround times will be shaky at best. If you don't mind "slow and steady wins the race," well, I'm still around for now.

I'll be sure to update the thread if this situation changes. Thank you to the KBoards community for all the discussions and the work sent my way.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm tentatively looking to reopen my editing business this month and am testing the waters by running a small sale. 

I've updated my opening post, so be sure to give that a look if you're a returning reader.

If you'd like to get some editing work done during July, please reach out to me via email at [email protected] with the following: 

* A 500- to 1500-word excerpt of your manuscript.
* The kind of editing you think you need done.
* Your genre.
* Your total word count.
* Your intended/hopeful deadline.

I offer free sample edits.

The first two clients I book will receive a 50% discount. At my base copyediting rate of 0.0045 USD per word, you'll actually be paying 0.0023 USD per word. (50,000 words = $115 USD)


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have one slot remaining for the 50% discount.

Since it came up with the first client I snagged: The discount applies to _every_ book you schedule with me during the discount negotiation. The only stickler is that I charge a $25 USD deposit per book for scheduling. However, this guarantees a 15-day slot of my time and the quote you were given.

So if you have a solid publishing schedule in place, this could be a fantastic opportunity to get several books copyedited at a very low rate.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

All discounted slots have been scheduled. But my base rates are still low enough for a budget-sensitive author: 0.0045 USD per word for copyediting, 0.003 USD per word for proofreading.

My schedule for August is full for novel-length projects, but if you have a shorter book or novella, I might be able to fit one or two of those in.

So, if you'd like to work with me, I have...

* 1 slot available immediately
* 1 or 2 slots for projects <35,000 words in August
* Flexible availability for all projects September onward

---​
Here are the books I've read in the past three weeks:

* Who Fears Death by Nnedi Okorafor
* Your Life as Story: Writing Memoir by Tristine Rainier
* The Hero of Ages by Brandon Sanderson
* The Deep by Rivers Solomon
* Bayou Magic by Jewell Parker Rhodes
* Haroun and the Sea of Stories by Salman Rushdie

---​
Send me an email at [email protected] to explore having your book edited.

Be sure to include:

* A 500- to 1500-word excerpt of your manuscript
* The kind of editing you think you need done
* Your genre
* Your total word count
* Your intended/hopeful deadline


----------



## ScottThrower (Mar 5, 2019)

Glad to see you're back!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you, Scott. 

I have no slots available for the rest of August, but I am still open for booking for September and beyond!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I am currently booking for September 20 and onward for copyediting and proofreading projects. 

August was a month with lots of sci-fi! I'd love to take on more of that, but I'm of course still open to fantasy, romance, thriller, and self-help titles.

I also edited women's fiction for the first time and really enjoyed it -- I wouldn't mind getting another crack at one of those too.

Rates: $0.0045 USD per word for *copyediting*. $0.003 USD per word for *proofreading*.

Contact email: *[email protected]*.


----------



## Medea is not a victim type (Jan 22, 2015)

I recommend EmberKent's copyediting. I asked for a light copyedit and that is exactly what I got. All the changes he made were correct. (I checked.) This is very important since many people hanging out shingles as editors create new errors. 

Also, he did not overreach and tinker with my prose just because he did not like a particular turn of phrase, another thing many so-called copyeditors and even proofreaders feel they have a right to do. (They don't, unless you ask them to.)

A positive experience for me, after too many "eh" experiences to mention.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you so much for that testimonial.  It's much appreciated.

Just a bump to say that I'm still booking for September 20 onward.

I forgot to mention, but I recently had a logo made after putting it off for over two years. Check it out:


----------



## Picky Cat Editing (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome logo


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Let's run a short discount, shall we?

Anyone who books with me between now and Boxing Day for copyediting will only pay 0.004 USD per word instead of 0.0045 USD per word. I have immediate availability over the holidays due to the lockdown in my area, and this discount still applies even if you book me for later in 2021.

Feel free to reach out to me via email ([email protected]) with a small excerpt of your manuscript for a sample edit and quote. I have a friendly deposit structure ($25 USD for first-time clients and scheduling in advance) and reasonable turnaround times (2-3 weeks). I have a strong preference toward taking on *sci-fi* or *fantasy* novels, but I do have experience in romance, thrillers, and self-help.

My website: https://emberediting.com/editing/
My testimonials: https://emberediting.com/testimonials/
My portfolio: https://emberediting.com/portfolio/ (a little out of date, but still a good spread!)


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

EmberKent said:


> Let's run a short discount, shall we?
> 
> Anyone who books with me between now and Boxing Day for copyediting will only pay 0.004 USD per word instead of 0.0045 USD per word. I have immediate availability over the holidays due to the lockdown in my area, and this discount still applies even if you book me for later in 2021.
> 
> ...


Still three days available for this deal! Make sure you mention it in your email, too.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

It's a new year!

Book me to copyedit your book! Rates are unchanged from last year, so no new surprises on that front. 0.0045 USD per word. 

I'm anticipating a major business shift later this year with further specialization and beginning developmental editing; until then, it's business as usual. Copyediting, copyediting, copyediting. Any genre welcome, but I have the most experience in fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thrillers, and self-help.

Reach out via email at [email protected] with an excerpt of your novel and I'll get back to you with a sample edit!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

A new site! It's much better than the old SimpleMachines Forum, innit?

Book me to copyedit or proofread your novel! Like my previous post, my rates are still unchanged, so you can still expect the same low, budget-friendly rates (0.0045 USD per word for copyediting).

No new news on the specialization front, so please continue sending me manuscripts for fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thrillers, and self-help.

Interested in a sample edit? Feel free to send me 1000 to 1500 words of your manuscript to [email protected].

Check out my website too for testimonials and my portfolio: Home – Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Just finished a copyedit on a fantasy novel, and am ready for more work. 

Need a copyedit? Send me an excerpt for a sample edit and let's find out if we're a good fit! 

[email protected] is the addy to send it to.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Here I am once again! This time I'm finishing up a proofread of a self-help book. I have an immediate slot available before March, and a couple slots available for then, so now would be a great time to book me and not need to wait too long for us to get started.

0.0045 USD per word for copyediting. Reach out to me via email at [email protected] with a short excerpt of your book for a sample edit.

Need more info, like titles I've worked on and testimonials? You can always check out the OP of this thread and the website in my signature!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Accepting bookings for March. Copyediting and proofreading for fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, and self-help.

0.0045 USD per word for copyediting. 0.003 USD per word for proofreading.

Interested in a sample edit? Send me a short excerpt of your book to [email protected].


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Another week, another bump.

Hire me to edit your book! I'm a straightforward copyeditor who doesn't dilly-dally and gives you exactly what you're looking for. Sci-fi, fantasy, romance, thriller, self-help very welcome.

I want to boost my sci-fi shelf a little more, so I'm running a 25% discount on sci-fi titles right now. 0.0045 USD per word for copyediting, 0.003 USD per word for proofreading. With the discount for sci-fi, that turns into 0.0034 and 0.0023 USD per word, respectively.

Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

(Website: Home – Ember Editing)

--

And now something about me, the person, and not just me, the editor...

Books I've read in the past month:

_The Last Wish _by Andrzej Sapkowski
_Witch Gold _by Justine Rosenberg
_Warbreaker _by Brandon Sanderson
_Tiamat's Wrath _by James S.A. Corey

Books I'm reading right now:

_Sword of Destiny _by Andrzej Sapkowski
_The Way of Kings _by Brandon Sanderson
_Revising Your Novel: First Draft to Finished Draft _by Janice Hardy


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I've spent the past week working on legal documents. It'd be great to cleanse the palate with some fiction.  Reach out today to inquire about copyediting for your novel!

Sci-fi discount from the last post is still valid and ongoing!

Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work. 

--

Books I've read since last week:

_Sword of Destiny _by Andrzej Sapkowski 
_Revising Your Novel: First Draft to Finished Draft _by Janice Hardy 
_Blood of Elves _by Andrzej Sapkowski

Books I'm reading now:

_The Way of Kings _by Brandon Sanderson
_The Subversive Copyeditor _by Carol Fisher Saller
_The Time of Contempt _by Andrzej Sapkowski (Yeah, I'm burning through the entire Witcher series, finally.)


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I just wrapped up an edit on a game-theory book and a spy thriller! 

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

--

Books I've read since last week:

_The Time of Contempt _by Andrzej Sapkowski

Books I'm reading now:

_The Way of Kings _by Brandon Sanderson
_The Subversive Copyeditor _by Carol Fisher Saller
_Baptism of Fire _by Andrzej Sapkowski


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Can't share specifics quite yet, but I'll likely have some good news to share here soon! Not business impacting, so no worries on that front, but it'll be a nice feather in my cap.

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help

--

Books I've read since last week:

_The Subversive Copyeditor _by Carol Fisher Saller
_Baptism of Fire _by Andrzej Sapkowski
_All Systems Red _by Martha Wells

Books I'm reading now:

_The Tower of Swallows _by Andrzej Sapkowski
_Saves the Cat! Writes a Book _by Jessica Brody
_The Way of Kings _by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Well, I can finally share that thing! I'm now an editor for dScryb, a Canadian company that is publishing boxed text for epic fantasy tabletop RPG campaigns. They just released integration with Foundry as well as a Cartography series!

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_The Tower of the Swallow _by Andrzej Sapkowski
_Saves the Cat! Writes a Book _by Jessica Brody
_Self-Editing for Fiction Writers _by Renni Browne
_The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue _by V.E. Schwab

Books I'm reading now:

_The Way of Kings _by Brandon Sanderson
_Lady of the Lake _by Andrzej Sapkowski
_Wired for Story _by Lisa Cron
_I Could Do Anything If I Only Knew What It Was _by Barbara Sher


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

dScryb now has over 600 paid subscribers. It's growing quickly!

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week: 

_Lady of the Lake _by Andrzej Sapkowski
_Wired for Story _by Lisa Cron
_I Could Do Anything If I Only Knew What It Was _by Barbara Sher

Books I'm reading now:

_The Way of Kings _by Brandon Sanderson
_Season of Storms _by Andrzej Sapkowski


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have one slot immediately free and one slot for the first two weeks of May.

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_The Way of Kings _by Brandon Sanderson
_Season of Storms _by Andrzej Sapkowski
_The Queen's Gambit _by Walter Tevis
_Riot Baby _by Tochi Onyebuchi

Books I'm reading now:

_Perdido Street Station _by China Miéville
_Axiom's End _by Lindsay Ellis


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

No more slots available until the second week of May! Book with me today for an edit tomorrow! (Well, not really tomorrow, but you get the picture.)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Perdido Street Station _by China Miéville 
_Axiom's End _by Lindsay Ellis
_The Stars Are Legion _by Kameron Hurley

Books I'm reading now:

_House of Earth and Blood _by Sarah J. Maas
_Unexpected Stories _by Octavia E. Butler


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

A recent testimonial from Katelynn Koontz: "Having never used a professional editor for my work before, I was a little nervous and uncertain of what to expect. Davy made the process absolutely painless. He was incredibly fast, incredibly thorough, and very professional through the entire process. I will most certainly be recommending him to anyone I know looking to have something edited!"

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_House of Earth and Blood _by Sarah J. Maas
_Unexpected Stories _by Octavia E. Butler

Books I'm reading now:

_The Devil and the Dark Water _by Stuart Turton
_On Writing _by Stephen King


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing 

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_On Writing _by Stephen King

Books I'm reading now:

_The Devil and the Dark Water _by Stuart Turton
_The Year of the Witching _by Alexis Henderson
_Written in Red _by Anne Bishop


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability starting the second week of June. 

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week: 

_The Devil and the Dark Water _by Stuart Turton
_The Year of the Witching _by Alexis Henderson 

Books I'm reading now:

_Written in Red _by Anne Bishop 
_To Sleep in a Sea of Stars _by Christopher Paolini
_Artificial Condition _by Martha Wells


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability starting the second week of June. 

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Written in Red _by Anne Bishop
_Midlife _by Jhenifer Pabillano

Books I'm reading now:

_To Sleep in a Sea of Stars _by Christopher Paolini
_Artificial Condition _by Martha Wells 
_Murder of Crows _by Anne Bishop


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_To Sleep in a Sea of Stars _by Christopher Paolini
_Artificial Condition _by Martha Wells
_Rogue Protocol _by Martha Wells
_Craft in the Real World: Rethinking Fiction Writing _by Matthew Salesses

Books I'm reading now:

_Murder of Crows _by Anne Bishop 
_The Space Between Worlds _by Micaiah Johnson
_Out of the Dark _by David Weber


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I received a testimonial from Anna V. Leigh, who recently published her first romance novel, _The Russian Girl_.

"I reached out to several copyeditors before finally choosing Davy, and to be honest, it was an easy choice to make. From start to finish, he was polite, professional, knowledgeable, and extremely quick, which helped me to produce my book ahead of schedule. I needed a thorough clean-up of my manuscript, and Davy delivered that and so much more. He brought his editorial wisdom, style savvy, and years of experience to bear on my manuscript, and I couldn’t be more delighted with the results. Thank you, Davy, for taking such good care of my book."

Thank you, Anna!

-----

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Murder of Crows _by Anne Bishop
_The Space Between Worlds _by Micaiah Johnson
_Out of the Dark _by David Weber
_Machinehood _by S.B. Divya

Books I'm reading now:

_Vision in Silver _by Anne Bishop
_The Mermaid, the Witch, and the Sea _by Maggie Tokuda-Hall
_The Ministry for the Future _by Kim Stanley Robinson


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller, self-help
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

Nada 

Books I'm reading now:

_Vision in Silver _by Anne Bishop
_The Mermaid, the Witch, and the Sea _by Maggie Tokuda-Hall
_The Ministry for the Future _by Kim Stanley Robinson
_The Book of Koli _by M.R. Carey


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I finished a big edit yesterday and have quite some time available for editing in July!

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Vision in Silver _by Anne Bishop
_The Mermaid, the Witch, and the Sea _by Maggie Tokuda-Hall
_The Ministry for the Future _by Kim Stanley Robinson
_The Book of Koli _by M.R. Carey

Books I'm reading now:

_Marked in Flesh _by Anne Bishop
_A Stitch in Time _by Andrew Robinson
_Hyperion _by Dan Simmons
_Legendborn _by Tracy Deonn


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_A Stitch in Time _by Andrew Robinson
_Hyperion _by Dan Simmons
_Legendborn _by Tracy Deonn

Books I'm reading now:

_Marked in Flesh _by Anne Bishop
_Black Sun _by Rebecca Roanhorse
_Roadside Picnic _by Arkady Strugatsky
_The Golem and the Jinni _by Helene Wecker


----------



## Timsup2nothin (Jul 3, 2021)

EmberKent said:


> I finished a big edit yesterday and have quite some time available for editing in July!



As a wild guess, that "big edit" was mine. So here is my experience with Davy Kent.

"I haven't really done developmental editing"...well, now he has. His work was _exceptional._ I do not pretend in any way that I am easy to work with. I am a demanding perfectionist, as well as borderline unmanageable. Mr Kent kept me on task and on time, from outline to publication, and never failed to improve my work.

"I can put you in contact with an interior design person to do the formatting"...well, now he does that too, and again his work was perfect. I could have followed his recommendation, but frankly I had no desire to establish a working relationship with anyone else at that point so he took on the challenge. I am afraid that "big edit" grew beyond the scope of what he had in mind originally, but his skill set grew with it and I would recommend him for interior formatting and design even to someone who otherwise doesn't need an editor.

It is an honest truth that without Mr Kent I not only could not write a book, but never would have even started.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you, Tim!

I have a short two-week-ish hiatus as I have two medical procedures coming up and am finishing two other projects, which means I have expected availability again around the 28th of July.

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Black Sun _by Rebecca Roanhorse
_Roadside Picnic _by Arkady Strugatsky

Books I'm reading now:

_Marked in Flesh _by Anne Bishop
_The Golem and the Jinni _by Helene Wecker
_Remote Control _by Nnedi Okorafor
_A Big Ship at the Edge of the Universe _by Alex White
_Build Better Characters _by Eileen Cook


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Hiatus starting the day after tomorrow! My availability opens back up after July 28th.

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing 

----

Books I've read since last week:

_The Golem and the Jinni _by Helene Wecker
_Build Better Characters_ by Eileen Cook
_A Big Ship at the Edge of the Universe_ by Alex White
_Marked in Flesh _by Anne Bishop
_The Deluxe Transitive Vampire_ by Karen Elizabeth Gordon
_Remote Control _by Nnedi Okorafor
_The Adventures of Lanoree Brock, Je'daii Ranger _by Tim Lebbon

Books I'm reading now:

_Into the Void _by Tim Lebbon
_Etched in Bone _by Anne Bishop
_Project Hail Mary _by Andy Weir


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

My availability opens back up after July 28th.

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

----

Books I've read since last week:

_Etched in Bone _by Anne Bishop
_Project Hail Mary _by Andy Weir
_The Dark River _by John Twelve Hawks

Books I'm reading now:

_Into the Void _by Tim Lebbon
_One Second After _by William Forstchen
_The Priory of the Orange Tree _by Samantha Shannon
_The Golden City _by John Twelve Hawks
_Exit Strategy _by Martha Wells
_The Marrow Thieves _by Cherie Dimaline


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm back! Hire me to copyedit your book!

Reach out via email to [email protected] with an excerpt of your novel, your word count, and anything you think I need to know. I'll get back to you with a short sample edit and a quote. My pay structure is author friendly ($25 USD deposit with the remainder due after delivery) and I tend to have decent turnaround times (~1 week for <70k-word novels). I utilize the Chicago Manual of Style, recent convention in your genre, and your preferences when editing. You can always ask why I've made a choice, and I tend to offer you options too where relevant. 

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

----

Books I've read since last week:

_Into the Void _by Tim Lebbon
_One Second After _by William Forstchen
_The Priory of the Orange Tree _by Samantha Shannon
_Exit Strategy _by Martha Wells
_The Marrow Thieves _by Cherie Dimaline

Books I'm reading now:

_The Golden City _by John Twelve Hawks
_Monkey Beach _by Eden Robinson
_Network Effect _by Martha Wells
_A Memory Called Empire _by Arkady Martine


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing 

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_The Golden City _by John Twelve Hawks
_Monkey Beach _by Eden Robinson

Books I'm reading now:

_Network Effect _by Martha Wells
_A Memory Called Empire _by Arkady Martine
_Childhood Disrupted _by Donna Jackson Nakazawa
_Recursion _by Blake Crouch


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

My availability is about half for the upcoming weeks, but I still have slots available!

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Network Effect _by Martha Wells
_A Memory Called Empire _by Arkady Martine
_Childhood Disrupted _by Donna Jackson Nakazawa
_Recursion _by Blake Crouch

Books I'm reading now:

_The Last Best Hope _by Una McCormack
_Ninth House _by Leigh Bardugo
_One Year After _by William Forstchen


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I am fully booked until mid-September, but would love to have some projects for after that.

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_The Last Best Hope _by Una McCormack
_Ninth House _by Leigh Bardugo

Books I'm reading now:

_One Year After _by William Forstchen
_The Plotters _by Un-su Kim
_Jade City _by Fonda Lee
_Aurora Rising _by Amie Kaufman


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Lots and lots of work, but I have availability again after the second week of September.

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since two weeks ago:

_The Plotters _by Un-su Kim
_Jade City _by Fonda Lee

Books I'm reading now:

_One Year After _by William Forstchen
_Aurora Rising _by Amie Kaufman 
_Illuminae _by Amie Kaufman
_Wreckage of My Presence _by Casey Wilson


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after September 20!

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_One Year After _by William Forstchen
_Aurora Rising _by Amie Kaufman
_Illuminae _by Amie Kaufman
_Wreckage of My Presence _by Casey Wilson

Books I'm reading now:

_Velocity Weapon _by Megan O'Keefe
_Descendant of the Crane _by Joan He
_The Raven Tower _by Ann Leckie


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Velocity Weapon _by Megan O'Keefe

Books I'm reading now:

_Descendant of the Crane _by Joan He
_The Raven Tower _by Ann Leckie
_Fugitive Telemetry _by Martha Wells


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Descendant of the Crane _by Joan He
_The Raven Tower _by Ann Leckie
_Fugitive Telemetry _by Martha Wells

Books I'm reading now:

_A Curse So Dark and Lonely _by Brigid Kemmerer
_Matilda _by Roald Dahl
_Aurora Burning _by Amie Kaufman


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability starting next week!

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_A Curse So Dark and Lonely _by Brigid Kemmerer

Books I'm reading now:

_Matilda _by Roald Dahl
_Aurora Burning _by Amie Kaufman 
_Middlegame _by Seanan McGuire
_To Be Taught, If Fortunate _by Becky Chambers
_A Heart So Fierce and Broken _by Brigid Kemmerer


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Matilda _by Roald Dahl
_Aurora Burning _by Amie Kaufman
_Middlegame _by Seanan McGuire
_To Be Taught, If Fortunate _by Becky Chambers
_A Heart So Fierce and Broken _by Brigid Kemmerer

Books I'm reading now:

_The Gilded Wolves _by Roshani Chokshi
_Light of the Jedi _by Charles Soule
_The Light Brigade _by Kameron Hurley


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Light of the Jedi _by Charles Soule

Books I'm reading now:

_The Gilded Wolves _by Roshani Chokshi
_The Light Brigade _by Kameron Hurley 
_A Vow So Bold and Deadly _by Brigid Kemmerer
_Healing Back Pain: The Mind-Body Connection _by John Sarno


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

EmberKent said:


> Well, I can finally share that thing! I'm now an editor for dScryb, a Canadian company that is publishing boxed text for epic fantasy tabletop RPG campaigns. They just released integration with Foundry as well as a Cartography series!


I am still working with dScryb! And here's some great news about that: dScryb won an award just last month. We received a silver medal for Best Online Content in the tabletop RPG industry. The award was presented at this year's Gen Con. 

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_The Light Brigade _by Kameron Hurley

Books I'm reading now:

_The Gilded Wolves _by Roshani Chokshi
_A Vow So Bold and Deadly _by Brigid Kemmerer
_Healing Back Pain: The Mind-Body Connection _by John Sarno


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_The Gilded Wolves _by Roshani Chokshi
_Healing Back Pain: The Mind-Body Connection _by John Sarno

Books I'm reading now:

_A Vow So Bold and Deadly _by Brigid Kemmerer
_We Hunt the Flame _by Hafsah Faizal


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Nothing read this last week. It's been slow reading lately, unfortunately!

I have immediate availability for copyediting and proofreading projects. My rate for copyediting is 0.0045 USD per word, which is $270 for a 60,000-word manuscript. Great turnaround times, and I'm very easy to work with. Reach out, eh?


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_A Vow So Bold and Deadly _by Brigid Kemmerer
_We Hunt the Flame _by Hafsah Faizal

Books I'm reading now:

_King of Scars _by Leigh Bardugo
_Sleeping Giants _by Sylvain Neuvel


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_Sleeping Giants _by Sylvain Neuvel

Books I'm reading now:

_King of Scars _by Leigh Bardugo
_Waking Gods _by Sylvain Neuvel
_The Shadow of What Was Lost _by James Islington


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after mid-December!

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, romance, thriller
Website: Home – Ember Editing

-----

Books I've read since last week:

_King of Scars _by Leigh Bardugo

Books I'm reading now:

_Waking Gods _by Sylvain Neuvel
_The Shadow of What Was Lost _by James Islington


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after mid-December! I'll also be revamping my website and finally updating my title list in the next couple weeks. Some nice business changes coming. 

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Home – Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

*Christmas Sale!* All novels booked with me between now and Christmas Day are 15% off. This discount applies even if you schedule for sometime in 2022; just pay a small deposit and secure your place in my schedule (and the discount rate!).

My website revamp is about 25% complete. I'm excited to finish it and push out the new version, hopefully sometime in the next couple weeks.

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Home – Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

*Christmas Sale!* All novels booked with me between now and Christmas Day are 15% off. This discount applies even if you schedule for sometime in 2022; just pay a small deposit and secure your place in my schedule (and the discount rate!).

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Home – Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

*Christmas Sale!* All novels booked with me between now and Christmas Day are 15% off. This discount applies even if you schedule for sometime in 2022; just pay a small deposit and secure your place in my schedule (and the discount rate!).

I also received a lovely testimonial earlier this week. You can't yet buy the book I edited, but you _can_ check out the first book in the author's series: Neil Adam Ray

"Working with Davy has been a pleasure throughout the entire process. His communication always satisfied the trifecta of friendly, professional, and timely, as did his edits. In addition to fixing the usual misplaced punctuation, mangled sentence structure, and grammatical mistakes, he also included stylistic suggestions, detailed comments on why he made certain changes, and general observations to provide insight into how a reader might experience and interpret the text.

I can honestly say Davy exceeded my expectations, and his service was well worth the (notably reasonable) price. I will definitely be reaching out to Davy for my next project."

---

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Home – Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

If you haven't read my OP in a while, now is a great time to do that. I've made some pretty big changes to my business! I have an all-new website. The address is the same as before, so Home - Ember Editing is still the way to read more about me and my services.

I've added a developmental editing service to my business. *I am offering this for fantasy and sci-fi authors.* Of particular note is the introductory rate. I've trained hard for over a year and have a couple projects under my belt, but I want to add many, many more in 2022. My rate for developmental editing is 0.0055 USD a word. I also offer a manuscript evaluation service if you want something cheaper.

All this and more can be found in my OP and on my website.

*I also received another testimonial.* Check it out!

"Hiring Davy has benefitted dScryb tremendously. He's knowledgeable, diligent, and intelligent. He spots issues as they arise and takes the initiative to offer solutions. Not surprisingly, this has made Davy an essential member of the team. His edits have significantly improved the content that dScryb has published. Best of all, he gets along well with the writers, other editors, and ourselves. He's earned our trust. We recommend him without reservation, and we encourage anyone interested in retaining Davy to ask for our contact information and to call for further reference." - David Shulman & Benjamin Guth, Owners of dScryb

---

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Copyediting rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

If you haven't read my OP in a while, now is a great time to do that. I've made some pretty big changes to my business! I have an all-new website. The address is the same as before, so emberediting.com is still the way to read more about me and my services.

I've added a developmental editing service to my business. *I am offering this for fantasy and sci-fi authors.* Of particular note is the introductory rate. I've trained hard for over a year and have a couple projects under my belt, but I want to add many, many more in 2022. My rate for developmental editing is 0.0055 USD a word. I also offer a manuscript evaluation service if you want something cheaper.

All this and more can be found in my OP and on my website.

---

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Copyediting rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

If you haven't read my OP in a while, now is a great time to do that. I've made some pretty big changes to my business! I have an all-new website. The address is the same as before, so emberediting.com is still the way to read more about me and my services.

I've added a developmental editing service to my business. *I am offering this for fantasy and sci-fi authors.* Of particular note is the introductory rate. I've trained hard for over a year and have a couple projects under my belt, but I want to add many, many more in 2022. My rate for developmental editing is 0.0055 USD a word. I also offer a manuscript evaluation service if you want something cheaper.

All this and more can be found in my OP and on my website.

---

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Copyediting rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Copyediting rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Ember Editing

Or maybe you're a sci-fi or fantasy writer and you're interested in a developmental edit—or perhaps a simpler manuscript evaluation. We can chat about that too. I've added a developmental editing service to my business. Of particular note is the introductory rate. I've trained hard for over a year and have a couple projects under my belt, but I want to add many, many more in 2022. My rate for developmental editing is 0.0055 USD a word. Check out my developmental editing page on my website for more details: Click me!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Copyediting rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Ember Editing

Or maybe you're a sci-fi or fantasy writer and you're interested in a developmental edit—or perhaps a simpler manuscript evaluation. We can chat about that too. I've added a developmental editing service to my business. Of particular note is the introductory rate. I've trained hard for over a year and have a couple projects under my belt, but I want to add many, many more in 2022. My rate for developmental editing is 0.0055 USD a word. Check out my developmental editing page on my website for more details: Click me!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Copyediting rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Ember Editing

Or maybe you're a sci-fi or fantasy writer and you're interested in a developmental edit—or perhaps a simpler manuscript evaluation. We can chat about that too. I've added a developmental editing service to my business. Of particular note is the introductory rate. I've trained hard for over a year and have a couple projects under my belt, but I want to add many, many more in 2022. My rate for developmental editing is 0.0055 USD a word. Check out my developmental editing page on my website for more details: Click me!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Interested in a copyedit? Contact me via email at [email protected] and attach a small excerpt of your novel for a sample edit. I have an author-friendly pay structure ($25 deposit, rest paid upon delivery) and good turnaround times. I follow the Chicago Manual of Style, recent literary convention, as well as your own preferences. Like your ellipses a certain way? Grey/gray, blond/blonde, spaced en dashes vs. unspaced ems? We can make it work.

Copyediting rate: 0.0045 USD per word
Genres welcome: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Website: Ember Editing

Or maybe you're a sci-fi or fantasy writer and you're interested in a developmental edit—or perhaps a simpler manuscript evaluation. We can chat about that too. I've added a developmental editing service to my business. Of particular note is the introductory rate. I've trained hard for over a year and have a couple projects under my belt, but I want to add many, many more in 2022. My rate for developmental editing is 0.0055 USD a word. Check out my developmental editing page on my website for more details: Click me!


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after March 4th.

Copyediting: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
Developmental editing: Fantasy, sci-fi
Contact address: [email protected]
Website: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after March 15th!

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after March 19th!

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability for projects after March 23rd. 

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability for projects after April 1st!

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability for projects after April 10th!

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability for projects after April 10th!

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have immediate availability. I've also added a handful of new titles to my portfolio!

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability next week (after May 2).

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability *right now*, but then no available slots until June.

It is also my birthday next month, so how about we do another discount? Anyone who hires me between now and June 1st, and secures a slot in my schedule with a deposit, gets a 15% discount on copyediting. In other words, my rate goes from 0.0045 USD per word to 0.0038 USD per word.

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have no more availability for May. I have a slot for the first and last weeks of June, though!

It is also my birthday next month, so how about we do another discount? Anyone who hires me between now and June 1st, and secures a slot in my schedule with a deposit, gets a 15% discount on copyediting. In other words, my rate goes from 0.0045 USD per word to 0.0038 USD per word.

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

It is my birthday next month, so how about we do a discount? Anyone who hires me between now and June 1st, and secures a slot in my schedule with a deposit, gets a 15% discount on copyediting. In other words, my rate goes from 0.0045 USD per word to 0.0038 USD per word.

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

Ember editing is my go-to. Top notch professionalism and a keen eye. On top of that, it's very affordable and timely. Highly recommended.


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you! I appreciate that!

I have no availability for the next three weeks, so I am accepting new projects from June 20 onward.

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I had a schedule shift! I now have immediate availability and then nothing until July. 

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability starting in July!

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability in July and beyond! Please reach out if you are interested in hiring a copyeditor or a developmental editor for your manuscript. 

*Copyediting*: Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing*: Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability in July and beyond! Please reach out if you are interested in hiring a copyeditor or a developmental editor for your manuscript. 

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I am booking past mid-July! But I might end up having earlier availability if my two projects finish quicker. Please reach out if you are interested in hiring a copyeditor or a developmental editor for your manuscript!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after this week, and for some time in August as well. Looking for a copyeditor, developmental editor, or proofreader? I'm your guy! 

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have _immediate_ availability, and then nothing until mid-August. Hire me to edit your book!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after mid-August! Reach out if you're looking for a developmental editor, copyeditor, or proofreader.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Same as before, I have availability after mid-August. If you book me in the next seven days, you'll also get a 10% discount on your quote. Secure a spot in my schedule with a small deposit and lock in your discounted rate.

Please feel free to get in touch for a sample edit.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

I have availability after mid-August and during the first half of September.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need a developmental editor for your sci-fi or fantasy manuscript? My rates are low, but the quality is not; I am newly qualified for the service (hence the discounted rate) and have a couple books under my belt. You get professional-grade work, I get a robust portfolio. We both win.

How about copyediting or proofreading? I've been providing this service reliably for years, and I'd like to think I do a good job. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I'd like to think I do a good job. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

I have availability after this week.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I'd like to think I do a good job. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

I have availability for a small project immediately, but then I'm booked for most of September. Let's talk!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I'd like to think I do a good job. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

I have availability for a small project next week, but then I'm booked for most of September (barring any big surprises in productivity). Let's talk!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I do a great job at just that. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Let's talk!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I do a great job at just that. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Let's talk! I have no availability until October, so be sure to book a slot if you'd like editing before the end of the year!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I do a great job at just that. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Let's talk! I have no availability until October, so be sure to book a slot if you'd like editing before the end of the year!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I do a great job at just that. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Let's talk! I have no availability until October 10th.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I do a great job at just that. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Let's talk! I have no availability until November!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need copyediting or proofreading? I do a great job at just that. Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Let's talk! I still have no availability until November. 

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Well, it's been an interesting few weeks. I've been recovering from emergency gallbladder surgery! Recovery has been going well and I am starting to get back into the swing of things.

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Availability after December 1.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Availability after December 10!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

As of right now, my availability is still open after December 10, but this will probably change soon. I also have a couple slots open for January.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

I have no availability until after December 25. *CHRISTMAS SALE:* But if you book me between now and then and pay a schedule deposit for work done in the new year, you're eligible for a 15% discount! (0.0045 per word to 0.0038 per word)

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

I have no availability until after December 25, and then about half availability in January and February. *CHRISTMAS SALE:* But if you book me between now and then and pay a schedule deposit for work done in the new year, you're eligible for a 15% discount! (0.0045 per word to 0.0038 per word.)

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Happy holidays! I have no more availability for December, but am booking for some of January and the second half of February.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

Happy (upcoming) new year's! I am booking for some of January and the second half of February right now.

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Developmental editing* (0.0055 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Need some copyediting done? Reach out for a sample edit! Check out my portfolio here for some of the books I've worked on. I'd love to work on anything speculative (sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural, etc.) and all things romance (NSFW friendly).

I have *no* availability for the rest of January and for most of February, so book soon if you're looking for copyediting in the first quarter of the year!

*Copyediting* (0.0045 USD/word): Fantasy, sci-fi, thriller, romance
*Contact address*: [email protected]
*Website*: Ember Editing


----------

